# Comment scanner avec l'imprimante Canon MP520 avec Leopard ?



## wathur (20 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Quels pilotes et quels logiciels faut-il installer pour pouvoir utiliser le scanner de l'imprimante MP520 lorsqu'on utilise mac os 10.5.8 ?

Merci


----------



## zebulon35 (20 Août 2009)

wathur a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quels pilotes et quels logiciels faut-il installer pour pouvoir utiliser le scanner de l'imprimante MP520 lorsqu'on utilise mac os 10.5.8 ?
> 
> Merci



essaie l'application apple "transfert d'images" dans ton dossier application


----------



## olaf1966 (23 Août 2009)

Installe les drivers et utilitaires OSX pour ton imprimante.
http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/products/0010487.asp

Pour scanner, il faut utiliser Scangear.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2009)

Dans le carton de ton imprimante, il y avait des trucs en papier qu'on appelle modes d'emploi. Tout y est expliqué. Il suffit de les prendre, les ouvrir et les lire. Méthode RTFM (Read This F*** Manual).

Cela dit, par rapport à ce qui est expliqué dans le mode d'emploi papier, 2 précisions :

1) Il vaut mieux télécharger les pilotes et logiciels depuis le site de Canon que de les installer à partir du CD également présent dans le carton.

2) Outre l'application MP Navigator fournie par Canon, tu peux utiliser Transfert d'images (cf. message de zebulon35).
D'ailleurs, avec ma MP600R c'est Transfert d'images que j'utilise et ça marche très bien.


----------



## wathur (2 Décembre 2009)

Voici la marche à suivre pour faire fonctionner l'imprimante multifonctions Canon MP520 sous Snow Leopard :

Enlevez toute trace d'installs Canon avec App Cleaner par exemple.

Allez sur le site de Canon Europe, et sur la page de téléchargements du produit MP520. Sélectionnez Mac OSX comme système d'exploitation.

Vous devrez ensuite télécharger dans l'ordre (et il est essentiel)

le 8ème paquet dans la liste (CUPS....), l'installer;
le 2ème paquet dans la liste (Scangear 13.9.....), l'installer;
le 5ème paquet dans la liste (MP Navigator...), l'installer;
le 6ème paquet dans la liste (MP Navigator EX O...), l'installer.

PUIS, brancher l'imprimante à l'ordinateur, la mettre sous tension.



Je ne te remercie pas toi, là, qui me parlait de lire le manuel. Y'a pas de manuel dans mon carton, y'a juste un feuillet qui me dit comment changer les cartouches. Abruti.


----------



## Mimi38 (2 Décembre 2009)

wathur a dit:


> Je ne te remercie pas toi, là, qui me parlait de lire le manuel. Y'a pas de manuel dans mon carton, y'a juste un feuillet qui me dit comment changer les cartouches. Abruti.


C'est sympa de dire à quelqu'un que c'est un abruti...


----------

